
Ask HN: What are the ways to utilize 6 months to land a job at Google/Facebook? - kp25
I completed my undergrad in May 2014. Being passionate about web designing, apart from designing College Tech-Fest websites haven&#x27;t done any great projects so far. Not really a great GPA, Not well versed with the DS&#x2F;Algorithms, really poor at Topcoder,Codeforces Hackathons. Undertook two Coursera courses, thought of like, i have done great after getting 90% and distinction in both of them but going through them once again after 6 months feels like I just mugged up those things and somehow managed to get those results just to show off. So Even Online courses just doesn&#x27;t help me. To simply describe about me in one line, I&#x27;m a complete noob at everything,and i feel dejected.<p>Now coming to terms of technical background.. good at Cpp, Python, Javascript.. Not really a pro again, Just syntax, few library functions, no projects again.<p>What to focus on..? To get a good job..?? I am just going through all the possibilities&#x2F;ways i have right at the moment. I would like to discuss these things with you people and please suggest me what would be the better choice. I love each of them<p>Option 1: Get good at Coding Competitions&#x2F;Hackathons. Facebook HackerCup, Google Code Jam, Codesprints are the three things that will help me in getting my resume noticed by Top Companies. <i>I am poor at DS&#x2F;Algorithms, Gonna learn them</i><p>Option 2: Get really good at Web Designing, Design a portfolio of all my designs, blog about my design projects. Do Freelancing to earn few bucks, Build the resume. Then search for all the open FrontEnd positions.<p>Option 3: Learn Python, Javascript. Get good at them. ( I love both the languages). Learn Frameworks like Nodejs, Django and again repeat option 2, now i&#x27;m in backend too.<p>Option 4: Learn a Language, Do projects, Do open source, Wait for an oppurtunity<p>Google?Facebook? Yeah.. It doesn&#x27;t matter if it is impossible or really a challenging task.
Aim High,Set the bar even higher..
======
DanielStraight
All of your options can be condensed to two words:

Learn. Do.

Which is exactly what you need to do, so go do it. I would just add one step:
Show. Learn how to do awesome things, do them, then show them to interested
people. You say you're passionate about design, so start there. Do a complete
redesign of a site you use but don't like the design of. Post it on HN. People
will notice and talk.

~~~
kp25
Sure, My next thing on HN would be about "How I designed X" :)

------
27182818284
You sorta got into this with your last line, but why Google and Facebook? Are
they simply only the names of companies you know off the top of your head? In
other words, why wasn't Microsoft or Apple on the list? Or another great
company?

>Not really a great GPA, Not well versed with the DS/Algorithms, really poor
at Topcoder,Codeforces Hackathons.

Right, well, that's going to be a little more difficult then. I didn't see
this the first time reading through.

~~~
kp25
Google Interview is toughest above all, So just added about it. I want to set
the bar higher, prepare for "Toughest Google Interview" and all other
interviews wouldn't be too difficult to crack.

------
dangrossman
Easiest way in is to enroll in a masters program, then apply for student
internships. The hiring barrier for interns is much lower than for FTEs, and a
good internship will almost definitely turn into a full-time offer pending
graduation.

~~~
kp25
As an Indian student, it is really a big burden for my family to support a
masters program as of now. So, I dropped the idea of masters.

------
joehall
You should probably get a job (any job) if you don't already have one. All the
skills in the world don't equal work experience.

~~~
kp25
If i would get one, that would be awesome. As i already mentioned above, i am
a complete noob, and I don't think one would hire me with the skills i got
right at the moment. 6 months around, i would like to change my fortune.

